# Actuator for lifting Glacier 52" plow



## Polaris500Sport (Jan 8, 2011)

Would somthing like this mounted to the front brush guard work for lifting and having down pressure, instead of the mibar kit

http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?item=5-1577-6&catname=electrics?


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

You'll bust that up in one storm. There's a reason why Mibar is high priced.


----------



## noooooo (Nov 17, 2009)

It would work assuming you had enough throw on the actuator. I believe the mibar has 10" of throw and 300 lbs of pressure. I wish the mibar had about 18" of throw. Mibar uses a bear linear actuator. Good luck. Keep us posted


----------



## SnowMow (Jan 13, 2011)

*Look at This One*

http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?item=5-1680-18&catname=electric

This one has an 18" stroke with 1000 LBS of Dynamic Force and 3000 LBS of Static Force.
They also have it in shorter and longer strokes with the same force ratings.


----------



## noooooo (Nov 17, 2009)

The mibar has a spring mounted shock absorber. If you mount it without the shock absorber it will not last as long.


----------

